# Login In Madness



## Packerjohn (Jan 19, 2022)

To login in used to be simple.  You put down your e-mail address and then your password.  Not anymore.  Now many places want you to verify who you are.  So they send this 6 digit number to be used.  It gets even better.  I tried to get into my Revenue Canada Account.  HA!  They want to know:

The amount of money on Line 11500 of my income return.

I used Turbo Tax to do my income tax.  I tried to log into Turbo Tax but they want to verify who I am by calling a phone I had last year.  I moved and changed my phone number.  No way to change the phone number without logging in.

This kind of stupidity is increasing leaps and bounds.  Remember when they said that the internet would make life easier?  Sure, I believe in security.  I have heard about all the crooks out there from India and Nigeria trying to break into our accounts.  However, when I can't get into my own accounts I start to wonder.  There must be a better system.  As a society we are regressing; not progressing.  Perhaps progressing into some sort of madness!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 19, 2022)

I agree the verification of texting you a code etc is often timed. 
I have had codes sent past the time allowed so had to ask for another ..... i have those  robot captiva ...check all  boxes with a car and you miss a partial bumper in one photo thing .....


----------



## Jace (Jan 19, 2022)

Can you call? There has to be a way... especially for those/any that don't do computers, cell phones..not everyone is "with it" in technology.!


----------



## Jules (Jan 19, 2022)

I want the security on Revenue Canada and Turbo Tax to be tight as a tick.  Did you print out a copy of your tax form?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2022)

No system is perfect!







I use two-stage authentication on my bank and brokerage accounts with no problems.
I've noticed more friends complaining about FB accounts being hacked, but so far I've had no problems.


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2022)

I've run into a couple of websites lately where I couldn't even FIND a place to log in.  It took a few steps to find it.  Why not just put the login area in the upper right corner where a user can find it?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 19, 2022)

I like that Amazon requires verification via a six digit code texted to my phone. Even if someone gets my password, I'm still protected as long as they don't get my phone. I asked my bank if they could do the same thing and they can't. Amazon is more secure than my bank... actually, it's a credit union, and the software company that built their website isn't very competent. I've had all sorts of problems with it.


----------



## Jules (Jan 19, 2022)

jujube said:


> I've run into a couple of websites lately where I couldn't even FIND a place to log in.  It took a few steps to find it.  Why not just put the login area in the upper right corner where a user can find it?


On the other side, why do so many sites require you to do a drop down for Logout?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I agree the verification of texting you a code etc is often timed.
> I have had codes sent past the time allowed so had to ask for another ..... i have those  robot captiva ...check all  boxes with a car and you miss a partial bumper in one photo thing .....


Sometimes those light posts or fire hydrants you are suppose to click are rather blurry!  Maybe it's my eye sight?  What I hate is when you finish one of these you get another and sometimes even a 3rd one.  Really?  How many verification do these nerds need?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 20, 2022)

Modern method for treating madness: Log in / Log out


----------



## Devi (Jan 20, 2022)

I use Firefox, and set up a number of websites for which Firefox will keep me logged in.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 20, 2022)

Google Chrome automatically saves my login and password, but for all my financial accounts I have set up Two-Factor Authentication that requires they text a numerical code to my IPhone.  I don't want anyone else being able to access my investment, credit card or bank accounts.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 20, 2022)

I use Norton password manager. Those CAPTCHAs can definitely test your patience and tolerance. By the way CAPTCHA is short for Completely Automated Public Turing test to tell Computers and Humans Apart......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Google Chrome automatically saves my login and password, but for all my financial accounts I have set up Two-Factor Authentication that requires they text a numerical code to my IPhone.  I don't want anyone else being able to access my investment, credit card or bank accounts.


Ditto.....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 21, 2022)

I have three ways of keeping logon info. #1 is a "type in" record,here I manually have add data. #2 is Firefox's app. #3 is an  app , which automatically stores log on info.
*So, why do all three have exactly the same logon data, which used to open sites, but NOW are "ERRORS". And if my password is "unknown", why when I try to use it as my new password, does the site tell me that's my previous password?*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 21, 2022)

And my internet service provider has a new name. And guess what- we're all going to get new email addresses. I am just so frikken happy about this. Just think I get to back to a couple hundred sites, and re-enter logon data. Now consider my post directly above, and no jury would convict me for running over my ISP in the parking lot.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> I want the security on Revenue Canada and Turbo Tax to be tight as a tick.  Did you print out a copy of your tax form?


No, as it involved pages and pages and pages of printing.  I am suppose to log in and retrieve it but that's another story.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 21, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> To login in used to be simple.  You put down your e-mail address and then your password.  Not anymore.  Now many places want you to verify who you are.  So they send this 6 digit number to be used.  It gets even better.  I tried to get into my Revenue Canada Account.  HA!  They want to know:
> 
> The amount of money on Line 11500 of my income return.
> 
> ...


Total agreement
exactly how I am feeling.
all you have mentioned.
false statements from these power houses to get us all online without lining up with a question to slavery


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have three ways of keeping logon info. #1 is a "type in" record,here I manually have add data. #2 is Firefox's app. #3 is an  app , which automatically stores log on info.
> *So, why do all three have exactly the same logon data, which used to open sites, but NOW are "ERRORS". And if my password is "unknown", why when I try to use it as my new password, does the site tell me that's my previous password?*


yes me too
I ran into this madness
I felt they know my old password who are these people hiding behind their  computer as their job depends on it 
they have all the upper hand to cause any thing to go wrong at their  will


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> Can you call? There has to be a way... especially for those/any that don't do computers, cell phones..not everyone is "with it" in technology.!


Sure, you can call.  I believe the wait time is 3 hours.  I repeat *3 hours*. I did it last year and listened to the same 3 tunes over and over for 3 hours. In the end I was cut off and an electronic voice told me to try again tomorrow. Now, if that doesn't discourage me then nothing will.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Sure, you can call.  I believe the wait time is 3 hours.  I repeat *3 hours*. I did it last year and listened to the same 3 tunes over and over for 3 hours. In the end I was cut off and an electronic voice told me to try again tomorrow. Now, if that doesn't discourage me then nothing will.




me, too.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> To login in used to be simple.  You put down your e-mail address and then your password.  Not anymore.  Now many places want you to verify who you are.  So they send this 6 digit number to be used.  It gets even better.  I tried to get into my Revenue Canada Account.  HA!  They want to know:
> 
> The amount of money on Line 11500 of my income return.
> 
> ...




this is so true, my issues exact.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 27, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> To login in used to be simple.  You put down your e-mail address and then your password.  Not anymore.  Now many places want you to verify who you are.  So they send this 6 digit number to be used.  It gets even better.  I tried to get into my Revenue Canada Account.  HA!  They want to know:
> 
> The amount of money on Line 11500 of my income return.
> 
> ...


Be glad there is a multi-step verification program.  Yes it is getting ridiculous but there are so many sophisticated hackers that can access all your information.  In any of my financial accounts I always require a multi-step verification that requires me to enter a code from my phone.  Yes, it is inconvenient but it can keep your savings from being wiped out.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

I t





dseag2 said:


> Google Chrome automatically saves my login and password, but for all my financial accounts I have set up Two-Factor Authentication that requires they text a numerical code to my IPhone.  I don't want anyone else being able to access my investment, credit card or bank accounts.




tried that authentication jumping through hoops.....and it never shows up as if my phone android has been hacked. compromised whatever name you want to call it.

And yes, I agree, it was originally, stated that computers would be faster.
Yet not.

Due to business, government nosiness, wanting tabs on us all, who we are, where we live, what we think, feel. want. 
As money. makes the world go round.


i have been receiving popups stating what I should watch, follow, and what ads I never signed up for.

Now there is malware, VPN, and virus scans for Androids, plus Amazon.

Where I received a large plastic bottle of body builders mixture under my name.
whey.....sits on ladder.

Another thing is a order I paid for through Amazon, the blouse size 2x when I ordered a large size.

Many more online tragic as in ordering ONE of a ceramic yarn bowl, to receive two.

5his has happened too many times, and I feel it's do to this online technology HUMANS who have these jobs lined up for them right out of college to follow each person online who owns a computer, smartphone or whatever this online takeover has created as Rome had done to adopt a slavery of ordinary people below them to manipulate them yo their gain at a rate of pure madness.

You can be sure when you try to login to anything today. One thing is sure, when a popup appeared after I complained about this fact.

She/he, texted me. stating, they were doing the best they could. and working very hard to do the job ......( as in following me around in my private, Not...domain.....I am totally a victim of this crazy, and uncalled for aggravation.

I guess, I've taken this to a far off planet system, I am over passed off.....


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2022)

Login In Madness​reminds me of an old poster of mine


----------

